# For a team that is dominating the league..This D board is dead'r than a door nail.



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

So much excitement going on here.


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

:rbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :cbanana:

party hard!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

We don't want to belittle the other teams?

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

what is there too say? its not like we would be wrong abot anything...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

IT will pick up as the season progresses and more members sign up. If the board is so dead why dont you help and bring some of your friends in.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

tell your mavs friends to come and post here!!

:yes:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Not much to say when youre dominanting a league thats dominated by one man whose currently injured. He'll be back soon and put an end to all this comotion. You better hope you get to play LA before the big guy returns, if not you may get your first lose at the hands of the WORLD CHAMPS!

IV


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Not much to say when youre dominanting a league thats dominated by one man whose currently injured. He'll be back soon and put an end to all this comotion. You better hope you get to play LA before the big guy returns, if not you may get your first lose at the hands of the WORLD CHAMPS!
> 
> IV


Blah, Blah, Blah...Shaq is the one in trouble. Why do you think hes"still in pain" and wont come back until Friday. He doesnt want to get decimated by Shawn Bradley.16-0 here we go!!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*thats my boy*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Blah, Blah, Blah...Shaq is the one in trouble. Why do you think hes"still in pain" and wont come back until Friday. He doesnt want to get decimated by Shawn Bradley.16-0 here we go!!


you know I wrote that one just for you.

I'm glad you liked it!


----------

